# JT's Basement theater. Pictures but I also need some help.



## jeremytodd1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Now... Before I go into this, some details... I am 21 and my girlfriend of 4 years and I just bought a house 2 months ago. I've always wanted a theater, and we've decided this is going to be the first thing we really "do" to the house.

Thing is though... We don't really know about water damage in this room. It is going into the basement, and the previous owners said the other side of the basement did have a bit of water leakage so we've decided to wait until next year to do any drywalling/carpeting and all that stuff.

*And to let you guys know, * budget is going to be holding the theater back compared to most (if not all) of yours. We're just kids yet and we definitely don't have the best paying jobs. 

Ok. As for equipment so far, this is what I have:

Onkyo HT-S7400 5.1 Home Theater in a Box. (Mainly temporary for a year or two until I can afford better speakers)
Epson 8350
FAVI 120' Electric Screen

But onto the pictures. This is how the room looked a bit after buying the house. Plus these are all taken with my cell phone, as I don't have an actual camera.








http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/jeremytodd1/2011-07-25175415.jpg
-This is the side of the room that the theater is going to be.









-I haven't really decided what I want this side of the room to be quite yet.

And this is how the room looks now:









-Downstairs there is a (temporary) door crappily painted red. 









-The door knob









-Area behind the theater. Have no clue what I'll end up doing with this side.









-Other side of the area behind the theater. I have a 500 days of Summer poster coming waiting to fill in that poster frame.









-I got one of those garage shelf units to hold the AV gear. And yes... Beautiful cables. I just love showing them all off.









-The shelfing unit. Projector. Receiver. PS3.









-Theater side. As you can see, I put up a false wall of some basic fabric from Walmart since I wanted to hide the speakers/sub. This will largely be replaced next year.









-Same view. Screen is down.









-The area behind the screen. 









-Avatar on the screen.
________________________________________________________________

So yes. Compared to every theater I've seen on this, I have quite the craphole. However, I'm loving the craphole so far. When all the lights are off and you're watching a movie, everything just disappears and you forget you're basically in a prison room. Ha. Either way though, cant wait until I can get the drywall up though.

*Need some help though...*

Here is my room and dimensions:









Any ideas on how I can set this theater up next year when I get the drywall in? And I definitely need some ideas on what I can do on that left side of the room. 

So yes. That was my theater so far. It's called the .5 Theater because it's basically "finished" at 50% progress until next year. Until then...


----------



## jeremytodd1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Woah why aren't the pictures showing up?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You need 5 posts to post pictures and links. I see you have that now. If you try again, it should repost them (although you can edit the original post and re-upload them).

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## jeremytodd1 (Sep 12, 2011)

There we go. Can finally post pictures. 

Any feedback on how I should design the theater would be awesome.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm... space behind the screen... Put a real wall in and make a sweet IB sub!


----------



## mreglein (Oct 10, 2011)

JT,
Digging the comment about how the "prison fades away" when all the lights are off.

I've got a similar sized space. I'm curious to see how yours turns out. Keep the update and pics coming.

Oh yeah, and at least you've got a projector and a screen. I'm still sitting on a couch imagining what it would be like


----------

